# Breakfast on the grill?



## far3 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Im new to the forums, my kitchen is being renovated so instead of going out to eat for every meal I would like to use our grill to cook our food instead. now hot dogs and hamburgers I can do easy but Im not sure how to to breakfast foods like pancakes, crepes and french toast. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## middie (Jul 19, 2006)

I'd use a cast iron skillet and cook them just like you would on the stove top. 
Just might take a little bit longer.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you have an extra cast iron skillet around?  Thats what I used one time in my old house when the power went out and I had a craving for bacon and eggs.  I just heated up my grill like always and put the cast iron skillet on there and treated it just like my stove indoors.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

great minds think alike.............you beat me!


----------



## cjs (Jul 19, 2006)

How about breakfast pizza on the grill - to me that's the best flavor pizza can have - cooked outdoors!!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a large electric griddle that works well for breakfast. Especially breakfast for many people!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 19, 2006)

The cast iron skillet is great like mentioned above, I have fried eggs on a grill using the cast iron and scrambled them. I have a sm cast iron I take camping to use on the grill. You can cook just about anything you want with the cast iron.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 19, 2006)

My dad had/has an absolutely HUGE skillet.  It's not cast-iron, but it is made of heavy metal (steel?) & is HUGE.  Growing up in the hot/humid summers of Long Island, NY, weekend breakfasts were quite often cooked outdoors in that skillet on the brick barbecue grill.  You could easily fit a dozen eggs in that skillet while the sausages cooked on the grill rack itself.  Or pancakes.  Or French Toast.  (Dad built a BIG brick barbecue - lol!)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been cooking over campfires since I was 12 ... for breakfast it doesn't take much ... a cast iron griddle is great, or a cast iron skillet, or even an aluminum skillet. The only difference is that you don't have a "knob" to turn to adjust the temperature ... you do that by adjusting the distance between the cooking utensil and the heat source.

Of course - if you are using a gas grill instead of a wood campfire - you do have a knob to regulate the temp!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 24, 2006)

*use heat proof pans*

You can use anything that won't melt or burn (handles, etc).   Use the flame as you would a gas burner.  You can make anything outside that you'd make inside.


----------



## FraidKnot (Sep 30, 2006)

*Breakfast (and everything else!) on the Grill*



			
				far3 said:
			
		

> Hey Im new to the forums, my kitchen is being renovated so instead of going out to eat for every meal I would like to use our grill to cook our food instead. now hot dogs and hamburgers I can do easy but Im not sure how to to breakfast foods like pancakes, crepes and french toast. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Back in 1998 a really bad storm blew through the Memphis area knocking out power for weeks in many places.  I was without electricity for a week so the first thing I did was transfer all the perishable stuff from my freezer and refrigerator to a large cooler.  Now, ice was at a premium but fortunately for me the breakrooms at the office were on the emergency generator.  The office was closed but I went up every couple of days and filled large bags with ice from the ice machine.

Breakfast on the grill?  You bet!  It's important to have plenty of cast iron for outdoor cooking.  Cooked a rasher of bacon and then used the bacon grease for cornbread in my trusty 8" cast iron pan to go with the pot of chili I made for lunch.  I used my cast iron griddle to fry some eggs and pancakes.  One day I made Jambalaya with smoked sausage in a covered iron skillet - yes, you can cook rice on the grill!

Just for grins I occasionally cook a pot of vegetable soup or beef stew in my covered cast iron cauldron on the grill.  If you get the coals (we're talking lump here, not a gas grill) hot enough you can even fry chicken if you've a mind to.

Heck, think about what our ancestors did using wood stoves or fireplaces.  The sky is the limit!  My great aunt never did replace her wood oven and she baked the most incredible rhubarb pies in it.

Fraidy


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am not allowed to have a gas barbeque here at my condo but when my girlfriend's kitchen was being redone she used a cast iron skillet for her breakfast.  She did have to adjust the knob for the heat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2006)

Back when my husband and I used to camp, we had a two burner Coleman stove we used for cooking breakfast. They're a handy thing to have for emergencies...just make sure you have plenty of fuel.

Breezy, we have a friend who has one of those huge skillets. I'm not sure what kind of metal that is. Every year, he and his wife have had a big camp-out/party called Barnstock, on their 180 acres way out in the boonies. They fry turkeys, smoke pork, and everyone brings food. It's a real feast.They even have a hayride and fireworks.
Anyway, he has a circular firepit made of concrete blocks that is huge...big enough for all of us to sit around. Inside the firepit are more concrete blocks supporting a couple of grills. 
He has always been the first one up in the morning, stirring up the fire, and starting the coffee in an old blue speckled pot. 
After everyone gets to stirring around, he starts cooking the bacon and sausages made from his own hogs, and processed at a little German butcher shop down the road.
While he does that, his wife goes down to the house to make the biscuits and gravy. By the time she gets back, he's ready to put the eggs on...eggs from their own chickens. The eggs are scrambled with chopped onions, peppers and whatever crudites might be left from the night before, in the drippings from the bacon. Just before he takes them off the fire, he adds a big bag of grated cheese and several generous splashes of hot sauce. 
The meal is always served with sliced tomatoes, real butter, and homemade jams and jellies. One year, a gal brought wildflower honey from swarm of wild bees that had made a hive on her property. Someone usually brings muffins, pumpkin bread, or the like. 
This weekend is the last one. Our friend passed last January, with liver cancer stemming from his exposure to Agent Orange when he was in Viet Nam. 
Tonight will be a memorial to him, and several other friends who have passed.
Kim went...I sent homemade apple turnovers with him...I'm not feeling well, so I stayed home. 
But I will never forget...


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 25, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I've been cooking over campfires since I was 12 ... for breakfast it doesn't take much



Here's a funny... I was on a camping trip on the beach (one of the barrier islands in South Carolina) with the Girlscouts right around age 12.  We made french toast over the campfire in a cast iron pan but then someone (wasn't me!) tripped and dropped it.  Oh great, sandy toast!  The Girlscout leader hadn't planned for this particular contingency so she insisted we just brush off the sand and eat the french toast.    I have never been able to look at french toast in quite the same way again.  I'm sure it's wonderful; I'm sure you can cook it over a camp fire on cast iron.  Just don't drop it in sand.


----------

